# Liver dutch shepherds??



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

A club member recently got a Dutch shepherd puppy and it looks like no DS I've ever seen. What do you think??


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

That is an odd lookin color. Wonder what lines she is out of? 

Courtney


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

mmm, same colour as a brown lab...not really blue.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't remember the lines, Courtney, but I can find out.

She is not solid brown; she has some black brindling in her coat. I think maybe if her nose was black and her eyes not so light, she wouldn't look so 'strange' to me.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

There is another thread in here somewhere about the same color in some Malinois.


----------



## Meghan Rabon (Feb 10, 2009)

I am not a DS expert, but there are liver GSD's...if the pups has GSD blood back there somewhere, a liver dutchie could certainly be possible. You will have to keep getting pictures for us as the dog grows, that is a really interesting color!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is a link to the thread


http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f28/how-not-breed-malinois-6751/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who gives a ****. Does the dog work ??


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Who gives a ****. Does the dog work ??


 
that's what flinks goes by, as well. just w/o the "****". same sentiment, dif language, lol.

cute pup tho!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Who gives a ****. Does the dog work ??


Not that I can tell. I've only seen it the one time and it just kind of sat there and looked around.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Is this the Master Vom Der Muff the crotch grabber from the video post just recently. I ask b/c the link to the other thread had this...

*Re: How not to breed malinois...* 
I agree.......saw his ads for these puppies and was disgusted! 'Red-nose' malinois pups!?!?! Um....WHAT?!?! Ok buddy. 
Another thing I noticed is that his super producing stud dog does NOTHING and is one of the most lathargic malinois 'studs' I have ever seen Dog has NO titles, NO health clearances, NO clue of what he actually does, NADA!!
He claims his nico dog was imported from Holland (which could be true) but since the sire, dam and granddam are all working here in the states.....it is a bit hard to believe.
I remember watching a few videos of 'Master Vondermuff's' last year and I have to admit....it was one of the most amusing videos I have seen to date! I even sent it to my friends to give them some entertainment. It's too bad he took that video down so soon. Did you know he 'invented' the 'American Shepherd' by being the first to successfully cross select German shepherds w 'Belgium Malinois'??? Somebody needs to send this guy back to the 'pen' where, by the looks of it, he discovered how to train dogs. Funny but scary for the future of the breed I love.


Crazy if it came from the same guy?


----------

